

Haptics brings a personal touch to technology - Sandman
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/10373923.stm

======
ljf
The Motorola A1000 was a touch screen phone with haptics back in 2006 - was a
GREAT phone, was gutted when it died.

